# Ex-FBI agent: CIA nominee Brennan converted to Islam, visited holy sites



## Crusader74 (Feb 15, 2013)

WASHINGTON — President Barack Obama’s nominee to head the CIA is
said to have secretly converted to Islam in Saudi Arabia.
A former FBI agent reported that CIA nominee John Brennan secretly
converted to Islam between 1996 and 1999 when he served as CIA station
chief in the Saudi capital of Riyad. John Guandolo, the former FBI agent,
said Brennan visited the Saudi cities of Mecca and Medina, permitted only to
Muslims.



John Brennan testifies before the Senate Intelligence Committee on Feb. 7. /Alex Wong/Getty Images North America
“The facts [have been] confirmed by U.S. government officials who were also in Saudi Arabia at the time that John Brennan was serving,” Guandolo said.
Brennan, 57, has served as the White House chief on counter-insurgency and was said to be close to Obama. In 2010, Brennan, fluent in Arabic, told an audience at New York University that he visited Mecca and Medina during the Muslim pilgrimage, cities banned to non-Muslims.
“The video confirms Brennan converted to Islam,” Guandolo said in a
radio interview on Feb. 9.
There was no confirmation of Guandolo’s assertion. A leading Islamist
lobbyist, Ibrahim Hooper, spokesman for the Council on American-Islamic Relations and a convert himself, said he was unaware that Brennan became a Muslim. The White House did not respond.
Guandolo, a security consultant forced to resign the FBI in 2009, did
not provide details of Brennan’s conversion. Guandolo, based on talks with
CIA staffers, said he believed that Saudi officials persuaded Brennan to
become a Muslim.
“Mr. Brennan did convert to Islam when he served in a senior official
capacity in Saudi Arabia,” Guandolo told radio interviewer Tom Trento. “His
conversion to Islam was the culmination of a counter-intelligence operation
against him to recruit him.”
As a Muslim, Guandolo said, Brennan became friendly with members of
Hamas, designated a terrorist group by the State Department. Brennan, meant
to succeed David Petraeus, has also deemed the Iranian-sponsored Hizbullah a
political group that could be swayed to stop attacks on Western interests.
“He has interwoven his life professionally and personally with
individuals that we know are terrorists,” Guandolo said. “He has given them
access to the National Security Council and National Security [Council]
staff.”

http://www.worldtribune.com/2013/02...rennan-converted-to-islam-visited-holy-sites/


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 16, 2013)

:wall:


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 16, 2013)

Ive been to a Catholic Church.  Doesnt make me a nun.


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2013)

This is just smoke and mirrors to cover up the fact that Brennan is really Elvis.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 16, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Ive been to a Catholic Church. Doesnt make me a nun.


Doesn't make you a convert or pedophile either.

If it's no big deal, then why hide it?


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2013)

SOWT said:


> If it's no big deal, then why hide it?


 
You believe this story?


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, because of the references to him claiming to have visited Mecca and Medina.

"In 2010, Brennan, fluent in Arabic, told an audience at New York University that he visited Mecca and Medina during the Muslim pilgrimage"


----------



## TH15 (Feb 16, 2013)

Former Chief of the bin Laden Unit at the CIA Michael Scheuer wrote this scathing blog about Brennan.



> France’s recent interventions in Mali and Somalia underscore the accelerating ability of Al-Qaeda-in-the-Islamic-Mahgreb (AQIM) and its Africa-based allies to threaten the continent’s nation-states, as well as access to natural resources—oil, strategic minerals, and uranium—that are essential to the French, U.S., and other Western economies. The growing power and geographical reach of AQIM mirrors the growth of all components of Al-Qaeda and other Islamist groups, save possibly the central component in Afghanistan-Pakistan. The bottom line here is that sixteen years after Al-Qaeda and its allies began their religious war, the United States and the West confront an Islamist enemy that is larger, better armed, smarter, and far more geographically dispersed than ever before.
> Now, that paragraph merits a fuller and more data-supported explanation, but for now, let’s look at one of the men—John Brennan—who for nearly 15 years has ensured both that the above-described growth in the Islamists’ power has occurred, and that most Americans have no idea that a still-growing part of the Muslim world is at war with the United States.
> 
> This month, President Obama nominated John Brennan to be the next CIA chief. Mr. Brennan was a longtime Agency officer and held a number of senior appointments there. He also has held a number of senior positions outside the Agency in the nation’s national security apparatus. One might argue that all of these positions were based on Mr. Brennan’s unvarying willingness to say “Yes, my genius leader” to anything his boss of the moment said was a good idea. It also has been said that he was thoroughly detested inside the Agency while working for DCI George Tenet—primarily because his first question on the proposal of a covert operation to protect Americans was always was “How will this impact on Director Tenet’s reputation”—and for fully supporting the CIA’s overwhelmingly successful rendition program while Messrs. Clinton and Bush were in power, and then damning the Agency for the program and helping to destroy it when he snuggled up to President Obama and his consistently anti-CIA party. Indeed, there was a popular joke inside CIA in the 1990’s which ran something like: “Question: Why is George Tenet never photographed from behind? Answer: Because they have not found a way to dislodge John Brennan’s nose.”
> ...


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2013)

Disturbing to say the least, if this is in fact all true.


----------



## AWP (Feb 16, 2013)

Brennan being Muslim...that sounds too fantastic to be true. I'm not saying it isn't, but it sounds very over-the-top.

Brennan as a Muslim sympathizer...that makes more sense. George Tenet was one of the worst Director's in the history of the CIA, so if Brennan was his protege' it speaks volumes.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 16, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Brennan being Muslim...that sounds too fantastic to be true. I'm not saying it isn't, but it sounds very over-the-top.
> 
> Brennan as a Muslim sympathizer...that makes more sense. George Tenet was one of the worst Director's in the history of the CIA, so if Brennan was his protege' it speaks volumes.


Then how did he get into Mecca or Medina?


----------



## AWP (Feb 16, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Then how did he get into Mecca or Medina?


 
Like I said, I'm not saying it isn't true, but his claims...he's either lying outright about the visit or dodging the issue of his conversion.

The problem is, since this war isn't about religion*, if you bring up his religion then you're automatically a bigot/ "separation of church and state"/ blah, blah, blah. Instead, people need to look at his job performance and then try to tie that in with his beliefs, but good luck with that. No one in power will want to touch this with a 10 foot pole and if they do they'll be mocked and ignored.

* - The party line, not my personal belief.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 16, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Then how did he get into Mecca or Medina?


Walked


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 16, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Like I said, I'm not saying it isn't true, but his claims...he's either lying outright about the visit or dodging the issue of his conversion.
> 
> The problem is, since this war isn't about religion*, if you bring up his religion then you're automatically a bigot/ "separation of church and state"/ blah, blah, blah. Instead, people need to look at his job performance and then try to tie that in with his beliefs, but good luck with that. No one in power will want to touch this with a 10 foot pole and if they do they'll be mocked and ignored.
> 
> * - The party line, not my personal belief.


So was he lying then, or lying now?


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 16, 2013)

Ut oh. CAIR says he is not a muslim convert. So we know that means he IS! 
http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/wa...evidence-that-john-brennan-converted-to-islam



> Ibrahim Hooper, the communications director of the Council on American-Islamic Relations, told _U.S. News_ that he has no knowledge of Brennan converting to Islam. In fact, Hooper pointed out, his group opposes Brennan's nomination, largely because of his role in operating the CIA drone program that targets terrorists but has also killed civilians.


----------



## AWP (Feb 16, 2013)

So what does CAIR think about a "non-Muslim" wandering through one of their holy cities?


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2013)

SOWT said:


> So was he lying then, or lying now?


 
Whatever it is this prick should not get this position.


----------



## dknob (Feb 19, 2013)

All this sounds very accurate and legit.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 19, 2013)

Sleeper cell!


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 19, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> Sleeper cell!


 
Did we not learn anything from Homeland? :-"


----------



## Karoshi (Feb 19, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Did we not learn anything from Homeland? :-"


 
Spoiler alert!!! Damn it, next think you know someone is gonna tell me that Walking Dead is about zombies and not a documentary about a Grateful Dead cover band.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 19, 2013)

Karoshi said:


> Spoiler alert!!! Damn it, next think you know someone is gonna tell me that Walking Dead is about zombies and not a documentary about a Grateful Dead cover band.


 
Come on, you learn this in like the very first episode.

You think that's a spoiler?  Here's one for you- the blonde female lead, the one that thinks JSOC can do anything?  Yeah, she's c-r-a-z-y!!!


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Come on, you learn this in like the very first episode.
> 
> You think that's a spoiler? Here's one for you- the blonde female lead, the one that thinks JSOC can do anything? Yeah, she's c-r-a-z-y!!!


 
How dare you insult my future ex-wife in such a manner?


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> How dare you insult my future ex-wife in such a manner?


 
Quick Freefalling, hate his post like I'm about to!


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 19, 2013)

There's a little pre-emptive hate-age for you!


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> There's a little pre-emptive hate-age for you!


----------



## policemedic (Feb 19, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Did we not learn anything from Homeland? :-"


 
Yes.  


Claire Danes needs a boob job.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 20, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> How dare you insult my future ex-wife in such a manner?


Does your current wife know you have a second future ex in mind?


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Does your current wife know you have a second future ex in mind?


 
Why concern ourselves with trivialties?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 20, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Why concern ourselves with trivialties?


 
I'm surprised you don't already have a "villa" in beautiful foothills of Nuristan to move your current wife and family; then it's just a matter of raising goats to barter for new wives.


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> I'm surprised you don't already have a "villa" in beautiful foothills of Nuristan to move your current wife and family; then it's just a matter of raising goats to barter for new wives.


 
When I'm done here I'm not just living off the grid, I'm living off the map.


----------



## JBS (Feb 22, 2013)

Damn, they know how to pick winners.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 6, 2013)

Filibuster against Brennan going on right now.
http://thehill.com/video/senate/286...-pauls-talking-filibuster-against-cia-nominee


----------



## pardus (Mar 6, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Filibuster against Brennan going on right now.
> http://thehill.com/video/senate/286...-pauls-talking-filibuster-against-cia-nominee


 
I have zero faith that Republicans have the balls to stop him getting in.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 6, 2013)

pardus said:


> I have zero faith that Republicans have the balls to stop him getting in.


But I give these guys an "A" for effort.  They were just remembering the Alamo!


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok this too frigging cool.  I just joined twitter the other day.  I was wondering where the hell is my Senator for this filibuster.  I tweeted Pat Toomey and he tweeted back he was heading to the Senate Floor..and is there now.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 6, 2013)

pardus said:


> I have zero faith that Republicans have the balls to stop him getting in.


 
I agree; they didnt stop the DOS or DOD...why start doing whats right or the country now.


----------



## Dame (Mar 7, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Ok this too frigging cool. I just joined twitter the other day. I was wondering where the hell is my Senator for this filibuster. I tweeted Pat Toomey and he tweeted back he was heading to the Senate Floor..and is there now.


You wouldn't believe how effective Twitter is for reaching people once considered unreachable.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 7, 2013)

63-34 he was confirmed.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 7, 2013)

Scotth said:


> 63-34 he was confirmed.


 
Of course he was...

"Bozo the Clown" and "Snuffelupagus" could have been put forth by either party and both would have voted them in for fear that with future "lineup" changes their guy wont get voted in.  Its all just politics as usual with most of the shitheads who we send forth to do the peoples bidding on the hill.  Its truly disheartening...

Crip


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2013)

Clowns are evil, but I think Snuffelupagus is even-tempered enough to handle the pressures of the job. He'd have my vote.


----------



## NBC-Guy (Mar 7, 2013)

This is crazy. We had a E4 in country that ended up converting to Islam after getting soft with the Detainees. I believe he ended up getting a portion of the call to prayer tatooed on his forearms. He was a head ache to say the least. Our leadership did very little to ol' Jihad Johnson. Basically they confined him to his quarters and took all of his weapons. It pretty much went away after we had our own "Soul Plane" incident on the flight back CONUS.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought they werent supposed to get tattoos?


----------



## NBC-Guy (Mar 7, 2013)

Apologies for the typos. I don't have edit capability yet. 

That individual was not the brightest. Hopefully Brennan isn't that extreme...


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 8, 2013)

NBC-Guy said:


> Apologies for the typos. I don't have edit capability yet.
> 
> That individual was not the brightest. Hopefully Brennan isn't that extreme...


 
If you get vetted for Verified Military, you can edit.  I know it's frustrating not being able to fix things in your posts.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 8, 2013)

Fwiw this is the the way the vote breaks down on Brennan.



> Grouped By Vote Position
> *YEAs ---**63*
> Alexander (R-TN)
> Baldwin (D-WI)
> ...


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 8, 2013)

Seems Mr Graham and I will be having a talk after I get back to DC.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 9, 2013)

It is a given that Casey will always be stupid but I was very glad to see Senator Toomey participate in the filibuster and vote no.


----------

